# Авиация > До 1945 >  "Я дрался на истребителе". Летчики о Покрышкине.

## HotPilot

Добрый день!

Читая книгу "Я дрался на истребителе" наткнулся на не единичное упоминание того, что на Покрышкина работала целая, а иногда и две, эскадрилья, прикрывая его и загоняя немцев под его пушки.

Хотел бы спросить уважаемое сообщество, что оно думает по этому поводу. Это просто ревность профи к более удачливому собрату, фронтовые слухи, порожденные той же ревностью или было такое на самом деле? Если было, то почему был выбран именно Покрышкин, у которого в первой половине войны, по крайней мере по его воспоминаниям, отношения с командованием были непростые.

В архивах форума искал, но ничего не нашел

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

К сожалению, собрать некоторые подтверждающие цитаты просто некогда, но что можно озвучить по этому поводу.
Сам Покрышкин в своих мемуарах отмечал, что опека командования заключалась не только с сложных отношениях, но и в том, что к концу войны его просто не пускали в бой - дескать, на земле, в качестве руководства, тоже есть работа, а в полет отпускали, скажем так, не одного. Почему - трудно сказать однозначно. Может, берегли, может, помогали загонять "дичь". Вспомним другое - все командиры, начиная с комэсков, имели лучшие самолеты, обслугу, персональные машины. Рядовые летали на том, что готово к полету.  Факт такой был - "командирские" истребители были не только с рациями, но и с движками помощнее и лучших модификаций - например, все на Як-9, командир - на Як-3. Поэтому, даже если Покрышкин и не был (скорее всего) таким "рвачом", разговоры подобные были обязательно - другое дело, что они были сильно преувеличены, особенно у людей, склонных к бескомпромиссным оценкам. Кто-то "рубанет" - а чо Покрышкин, у него охрана, я бы и сам столько насбивал - а все и начинают тоже так думать.

----------

Однозначно - ревность, даже хуже. Попытки лягнуть не просто удачливого собрата, а действительно выдающегося летчика и командира. Достаточно почитать воспоминания людей, которым приходилось воевать с ним.

----------


## Иван Кудишин

По чести сказать, там у одного товарисча (А. Ф. Хайла, если быть более точным), есть наезд на Покрышкина, а сам в конце на голубом глазу заявляет о своих девяти победах, из которых архивы подтверждают... одну. Вот уж летчик-ас, у него только о Покрышкине спрашивать! :twisted:

----------


## Owl-99

> Достаточно почитать воспоминания людей, которым приходилось воевать с ним.


Ага, и которые все, кроме Исаева, которого он обкакал в своих книжках, были его подчиненными. Вспомните, когда все книжки написаны были. Субординацию, а также обычное лизание зада начальству никто не отменял.:)

----------


## Owl-99

> По чести сказать, там у одного товарисча (А. Ф. Хайла, если быть более точным), есть наезд на Покрышкина, а сам в конце на голубом глазу заявляет о своих девяти победах, из которых архивы подтверждают... одну. Вот уж летчик-ас, у него только о Покрышкине спрашивать! :twisted:


Вань, ну ты-то хоть не будь ребенком. При чем тут Хайла? Еремин и Шварев - мало заслуженные летчики?

"Покрышкину было хорошо сбивать. Он летал только сбивать, не прикрывать, ничего. Он забирался на высоту. У него был очень хороший обзор. Выискивал цель, на большой скорости подходил, бжик, и пошел. Когда я занимался боевой подготовкой два года, со мной работал его ведомый, я уже забыл, как его фамилия. Мы его расспрашивали, каково было летать с Покрышкиным. Оказыывается, Покрышкин ни на кого не смотрел, делал, что хотел, ведомые же должны были его охранять. А что тебя собьют, это дело не его."(Шварев)

"Лев Львович Шестаков  вместе с Мишей Барановым - новаторы эшелонирования  и многого из того, что уже после себе приписал Покрышкин. "(Еремин)

Покрышкин - летчик и командир, безусловно, неординарный, но фигура во многом дутая, причем частично "додута" им самим же в собственных сочинениях, которые многие все еще чуть не за Библию чтят. В частности, практически все, что он понаписал про свою немеряную крутость в 1941 году - чистая выдумка. Как сильный летчик он начался на Кубани, и практически в конце того же 1943 года и закончился. Кстати, "запрещение на вылеты" для него - тоже чушь.

Вообще-то все это обсудили уже давно и на АИФ, и на Сухом... Как-то отстает от жизни здешнее сообщество (если оно есть)... :?

http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/archive/i...p/t-41992.html

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вообще-то все это обсудили уже давно и на АИФ, и на Сухом... Как-то отстает от жизни здешнее сообщество (если оно есть)... :?


Ну конечно, Миша, разве можно назвать сообществом тех, кто не следит, затаив дыхание, за твоими изысканиями?  :D

----------


## Owl-99

> Сообщение от Owl-99
> 
> Вообще-то все это обсудили уже давно и на АИФ, и на Сухом... Как-то отстает от жизни здешнее сообщество (если оно есть)... :?
> 
> 
> Ну конечно, Миша, разве можно назвать сообществом тех, кто не следит, затаив дыхание, за твоими изысканиями?  :D


Вот именно! В точку! :lol: 

Да нет, не в этом дело. Просто книжки-то давненько уже вышли и волна обсуждений вроде прошла... Прямо "эстонские силы быстрого реагирования" :lol: ... А течение жизни на этом форуме действительно странноватое, полусонно-замедленное какое-то. Только без обид, Дим.  :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Миша, у этого форума специализация другая. Мне например, период холодной войны интереснее ВОВ, а свистки интереснее поршневиков, но на этом основании я не иду на АИФ и не говорю, что они там все тормоза :-)
На АИФе тема ВОВ обсуждается гораздо активнее, согласен. Зато здесь современность, фотогалерея, холодная война интереснее :-) Каждому своё.

----------


## Owl-99

> На АИФе тема ВОВ обсуждается гораздо активнее, согласен. Зато здесь современность, фотогалерея, холодная война интереснее :-) Каждому своё.


Каонсенсус! :D

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Сам Покрышкин в своих мемуарах отмечал, что опека командования заключалась не только с сложных отношениях, но и в том, что к концу войны его просто не пускали в бой - дескать, на земле, в качестве руководства, тоже есть работа, а в полет отпускали, скажем так, не одного. Почему - трудно сказать однозначно


Заканчивайте вы эти бредни про "дескать, на земле, в качестве руководства, тоже есть работа,". Комполка он и должен на земле работать прежде всего. А то привыкли что война это взлетел - сбил - сел.
А то, что плановые таблицы составлять, расписание вылетов, разборы полетов, задачи из штабов вышестоящих соединений, учет и доставку ГСМ, боеприпасов, работа с личным составом, написание докладных, работу штаба регламентировать - кто будет делать?
Еще есть такая вещь, которую в войну никто не отменял - это учебный год. Он начинается или 1-го сентября или 1-го декабря и его тоже надо распланировать. И много чего. А если дивизия? Так что правильный комдив/комполка - он не за сбитыми гоняется, а на земле работает, поддерживая технику пилотирования. 
Это только в мемуарах: "я пришел, меня встретили и сказали - в 1-ю эскадрилью - и завтра я уже полетел." Фигня. Просто писать про зачеты, лекции, заполнение документов и т.д. и т.п. никто не будет - это скучно и воспитанию молодежи никак не способствует.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Сообщение выше - мое.

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
Как раз сейчас читаю книгу Воржейкина А.В. "Под нами Берлин".Так
у великого летчика другое мнение.Постоянно повторяет,что комполка
должен быть только летающим и сам водить своих подчиненных в
бой.Комполка 728 иап.Василяке,достается по полной програме от А.В.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Согласен с Дмитрием - да, каждый форум имеет свое течение, так и никто не заставляет насильно улыбаться... Но я не об этом. Говоря о данной теме (как и многих других исторических моментах), нельзя высказываться безапеляционно, даже опираясь на цитаты и ссылки. Все это-виртуальная "крутизна", не более того. Люди, набивающие себе цену посредством борзого печатания, в реальной жизни мало что представляют из себя и обычно куда как более сдержанны при личных контактах. Почему бы не придерживаться спокойногог стиля общения?
Что касается темы, то хотелось бы читать воспоминания, которых, к сожалению, очень не хватало в совковое время, тех воспоминаний, которые пока еще способны пролить свет на многие моменты истории. А люди... не думаю, что Покрышкин состоял сплошь из достоинств, однако не будем вдаваться в крайности.

----------

> Приветствую.
> Как раз сейчас читаю книгу Воржейкина А.В. "Под нами Берлин".Так
> у великого летчика другое мнение.Постоянно повторяет,что комполка
> должен быть только летающим и сам водить своих подчиненных в
> бой.Комполка 728 иап.Василяке,достается по полной програме от А.В.


А что принцессы не какают?

Да, только под командованием Василяки появились Петрунин, Боровой, Кустов, Сачков, сам Ворожейкин, Выборнов и еще несколько человек Героев Советского Союза.

Командир полка должен прежде всего командовать полком.
А это не только в бой подчиненных водить.
А кто будет за него управлением заниматься, задачи получать и план вылета ставить? Кто утверждать действия на учебный год, организовывать работы по перебазированию летно-подъемного состава, по его обучению. Кто будет выбивать новую матчасть и пополнение? Кто будет заниматься вопросами урегулирования взаимодействия с другими частями? А тактические новшества разбирать и доводить, а сведения разведки? А распределять матчасть и дежурные звенья. Война - это прежде всего работа.
Если вылетать 1 раз в неделю это уже будет 200 боевых вылетов за войну. Ну? И много больше вылетов сделал Ворожейкин (240) или Кожедуб за войну? А Василяка примерно столько же.

Летать - это обязанность комэсков и старших летчиков. Комполка если только целый полк водить в бой.

Будем дальше уважаемым летчикам про плохих нелетающих командиров верить? Все умные, я смотрю, кто мемуары пишет и себя недооцененными выставляет. А Василяка ответить не сможет - он погиб над Братиславой в 1944-м ВЕДЯ В БОЙ СВОИХ ЛЕТЧИКОВ.

Утром 05.05.1945 г. звено 728-го иап в составе: подполковника В.С. Василяки, его ведомого мл. лейтенанта Ф.Д.Волгина, мл. лейтенанта И.Торина и мл. лейтенанта Н.Султанова, вылетело на сопровождение девятки Пе-2. Целью бомбардировщиков был объект в черте города Бреслау.

При подходе к цели на высоте около 3500 м, группа была встречена сильным зенитным огнем ("Даже над Берлином не было такого мощного зенитного огня, как над Бреслау"). От ведущего "пешек" поступила просьба по радио: "Маленькие, заглушите зенитки". (Просьба в принципе была не выполнима: искать замаскированные зенитные точки в горящем городе и не нарваться на ответный огонь практически не реально. Но по какой-то причине всегда крайне осторожный Василяка приказал звену атаковать зенитки"). Звено вслед за командиром пошло со снижением к центру города. При этом плотность огня по истребителям резко увеличилась. Когда первая пара начала выравнивать машины на высоте около 400 м, по машине командира полка хлестнула очередь эрликона. Машина вяло закоптила и начала проваливаться вниз, врезавшись в землю на каком-то пустыре. Это было примерно в 10-11 часов утра. Мл. лейтенант Волгин, видя это и не выявив цели вышел из атаки, но после разворота, увидев, что Торин пытается продолжить атаку, пошел следом. По радио услышал: "Отомстим за командира!" Проходя над районом гибели Василяки, Торин также получил попадания очередью мелкокалиберной зенитки, но сумел удержать самолет и приземлился на один из аэродромов в шести километрах от города, на котором уже стояли наши лавочкины.

Во время второго захода Волгин сумел засечь одну из позиций зениток, находящуюся в городском сквере. Проведя ее обстрел (была ли она уничтожена или нет, не известно, но огонь она после этого не вела), он ушел следить за полетом Торина.

Султанов все это время оставался с бомбардировщиками. Во время вылета самолеты противника не появлялись. Кроме командира других потерь в этот вылет группа не имела.



Ну?! ДАЛЬШЕ БУДЕМ В СКАЗКИ ПРО ВЕЛИКИХ ЛЕТЧИКОВ ВЕРИТЬ?
И  про то как их всячески задвигали?


Василяка Владимир Степанович и сам имел на счету 6 лично сбитых  (спасибо Мише Быкову)

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Это мой ответ. Мансур Мустафин.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

Противно, когда кто первый встал - того и тапки.
Я ничего плохого сказать не хочу, но критиковать командира полка, который занимется своей работой и у которого не меньше боевых вылетов чем у критика за то, что он не летает, и под началом которого выросло около 15 ГСС - это надо уметь. Или "великим летчикам" можно?

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
Ничего лично против Василяки не имею.Как говорится,бог ему судья.
Но хочу добавить,что ГСС Вахлаев и Худяков при первой же возмож-
ности ушли из полка.да и Ворожейкин тоже.
Не хочу спорить,но авиационный полк-это отдельный организм.И ско-
лькобы комполка не занимался организацией полетов или быта полка,
если он сам не летает на боевые,то в глазах остыльных и прошлые за-
слуги не спасут.Это,как стеми же особистами,которые сидя в тылу,
требовали от других отдать жизнь за Родину.
С уважением.

----------


## deruluft2

> Не хочу спорить,но авиационный полк-это отдельный организм.И ско-
> лькобы комполка не занимался организацией полетов или быта полка,
> если он сам не летает на боевые,то в глазах остыльных и прошлые за-
> слуги не спасут.Это,как стеми же особистами,которые сидя в тылу,
> требовали от других отдать жизнь за Родину.
> С уважением.


Леон, неправильно ты говоришь. Командир полка даже при всем желании не сможет принести много пользы в воздухе. КП вообще получается лишний. Обычный вылет (не считая редких охоты или разведки) - групповой. Звено управления не такое большое, чтобы повлиять на результат боевого вылета. Вот слетанная эскадрилья сможет, а командир полка с прикрытием - нет. мало того, он еще и для своего прикрытия слетанные звенья разобъет.
А для того, чтобы показать, что КП не тыловая крыса, слишком дорого КП на вылеты гонять.

Вот я тоже в некотором роде командир полка (в производственном смыле). Я вижу свою задачу не в том, чтобы подменять линейных, "рядовых" специалистов, а для того, чтобы создать условия и для выполнения поставленных задач, и для роста специсалистов. А если я буду их подменять, то все, кердык нашему делу.

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
не могу согласиться.Может быть и не прав.но куда деть такое поня-
тие,как моральное право посылать других на смерть.ну и уже общее,
при разговорах с теми  же ветеранами,один из вопросов-а летал ли комполка в бой?и зачастую очень интересная  и показательная реак-
ция у дедов.
А в заключении повторюсь-истребительный авиационный полк,это
особый случай.Сдесь комполка-лучший летчик и боец.который всег-
да должен быть в курсе техже такитческих новинок врага.
 и т.д.
корче в небо ,небо чаще подниматься.
С уважением.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Приветствую.
> не могу согласиться.Может быть и не прав.но куда деть такое поня-
> тие,как моральное право посылать других на смерть.ну и уже общее,
> при разговорах с теми  же ветеранами,один из вопросов-а летал ли комполка в бой?и зачастую очень интересная  и показательная реак-
> ция у дедов.
> А в заключении повторюсь-истребительный авиационный полк,это
> особый случай.Сдесь комполка-лучший летчик и боец.который всег-
> да должен быть в курсе техже такитческих новинок врага.
>  и т.д.
> ...


Леон, Вы в армии служили?!!!
По моему нет.

Это т.н. "моральное право" называется ДИСЦИПЛИНАРНЫЙ УСТАВ, УСТАВ ВНУТРЕННЕЙ СЛУЖБЫ, УСТАВ ГАРНИЗОННОЙ и КАРАУЛЬНОЙ СЛУЖБЫ и СТРОЕВОЙ УСТАВ!

Нас интересуют 2 устава ВНУТРЕННИЙ и ДИСЦИПЛИНАРНЫЙ.

ДИСЦИПЛИНАРНЫЙ УСТАВ

*9. Право командира (начальника) отдавать приказ и обязанность подчиненного беспрекословно повиноваться являются основными принципами единоначалия.  В случае открытого неповиновения или сопротивления подчиненного командир (начальник) обязан для восстановления порядка и дисциплины принять все установленные законами и воинскими уставами меры принуждения, вплоть до ареста виновного и привлечения его к уголовной ответственности. При этом оружие может быть применено только в боевой обстановке, а в условиях мирного времени — в исключительных случаях, не терпящих отлагательства, в соответствии с требованиями устава внутренней службы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации.* 

Потом открываем ВНУТРЕННИЙ УСТАВ. 

И читаем:

Глава 1. ПРАВА, ОБЯЗАННОСТИ И ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИХ

Глава 3. ОБЯЗАННОСТИ КОМАНДИРОВ (НАЧАЛЬНИКОВ) И ОСНОВНЫХ ДОЛЖНОСТНЫХ ЛИЦ ПОЛКА (КОРАБЛЯ) 
ОБЩИЕ ОБЯЗАННОСТИ КОМАНДИРОВ (НАЧАЛЬНИКОВ) 

Особенно внимательно читаем:

Статья 90 Командир полка.

И смотрим сколько времени у него останется после выполнения обязанностей.

И любой человек, прослуживший в армии должен это знать.
Если он этого не знает - значит либо не служил и гонит, либо отирался на писарских должностях.

Поэтому особого значения НЕ ИМЕЕТ является ли командир полка лучшим летчиком или не является. А если что-то не нравится для этого существует порядок подачи жалоб. Ага.  

И как только подчиненый заикнется о каком либо моральном-праве, командир имеет право применить боевое оружие по законам военного време согласно принципам единоначалия и будет прав.

Ага, а командир батальона должен лично в атаку бежать, поднимая всех за Родину, причем каждый раз.
Так что бросайте Вы эти патриотические сказки.  Война это прежде все работа а не героические подвиги. А вы спросите у ветеранов сначала сколько они вылетов сделали. А потом спросите, что если они делали по три-пять вылетов в день, то где они оставшиеся 6 дней из недели проводили и чем занимались. Потому как 250 вылетов за войну - это 1 вылет в неделю, если всю войну летать. И 2 вылета если половину войны. 

А после того как ветераны скажут про тренировку, облеты района б/д, вылеты на полигон и т.п. спросите у них о том, по своей инициативе ли они это делали? Выснится, что задачу перед ними ставил командир полка, и организовывал все это командир полка и его замы.

Особенно здорово это звучит. когда выясняется, что комполка. которого ветераны грязью поливают сделал б/в не меньше них и кроме этого как-то содержал в порядке полк.

----------


## Leon

приветствую.
поменьше апломба и благородной ярости.плиз.а вообще у нас разго-
вор глухого и слепого.Офицером видать в войсках служили.а?а я
сержантом в Монголиии отрубил.Поэтому и правда у нас разная!!!
ну.а если есть желание пободаться.лучше всего на АИФе, народу по привычнее.
С уважением.

----------


## Василий

Командиры крыльев в КВВС, командиры групп в ВВС США и Люфтваффе принимали непосредственное участие в боевых действиях. Поэтому все размышления о том, что командир полка должен работать штатным писарем, являются бредом.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> приветствую.
> поменьше апломба и благородной ярости.плиз.а вообще у нас разго-
> вор глухого и слепого.Офицером видать в войсках служили.а?а я
> сержантом в Монголиии отрубил.Поэтому и правда у нас разная!!!
> ну.а если есть желание пободаться.лучше всего на АИФе, народу по привычнее.
> С уважением.


Леон, да. Офицером. В РВСН. Правда не разная она одна. Просто у командира полка куча других забот, кроме того как летать. Это раз. А потом, еще раз, когда у критика столько же вылетов сколько у того, кого он критикует - это звучит как-то неубедительно

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Командиры крыльев в КВВС, командиры групп в ВВС США и Люфтваффе принимали непосредственное участие в боевых действиях. Поэтому все размышления о том, что командир полка должен работать штатным писарем, являются бредом.


Василий, Вы внимательно читали? Я про штатного писаря не говорил. я говорил о том, что командир полка должен прежде всего заниматься организацией боевой деятельности полка. Это раз. Кто за него это будет делать?

Теперь 2. Сравните количество боевых вылетов у командиров и рядового летно-подъемного состава? Сравнение будет не в пользу командиров. За исключением КВВС, где больше половины наземной деятельности ложилось на коменданта авиабазы. Если мне не изменяет память - командир авиакрыла командовал им только в воздухе, а на земле всем остальным занимался совсем другой человек. В том числе и планами предполетной подготовки, тренировок, отчетами, финансовой деятельностью и т.д.

Теперь три.

250 вылетов ворожейкина это много или мало? Если много, то почему он Василяку упрекает в том. что тот не летал. василяка сделал больше вылетов. Если мало, то почему он себя как-то обходит и не критикует - мол я мало летаю?

----------


## Василий

> Василий, Вы внимательно читали? Я про штатного писаря не говорил. я говорил о том, что командир полка должен прежде всего заниматься организацией боевой деятельности полка. Это раз. Кто за него это будет делать?
> 
> Теперь 2. Сравните количество боевых вылетов у командиров и рядового летно-подъемного состава? Сравнение будет не в пользу командиров. За исключением КВВС, где больше половины наземной деятельности ложилось на коменданта авиабазы. Если мне не изменяет память - командир авиакрыла командовал им только в воздухе, а на земле всем остальным занимался совсем другой человек. В том числе и планами предполетной подготовки, тренировок, отчетами, финансовой деятельностью и т.д.
> 
> Теперь три.
> 
> 250 вылетов ворожейкина это много или мало? Если много, то почему он Василяку упрекает в том. что тот не летал. василяка сделал больше вылетов. Если мало, то почему он себя как-то обходит и не критикует - мол я мало летаю?


Командир авиачасти должен воевать, летая на боевые задания. Организацией должен заниматься он же, но при помощи штабных офицеров. У английских и немецких командиров, как и у значительной части американских, количество вылетов больше или равно количеству вылетов рядового состава.
Командир полка, не участвующий активно в боевых действиях, командиром не является. Чья это вина - его или ВВС - дело десятое.

250 вылетов это мало. Вероятно, Ворожейкин и Василяка стоили друг друга.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Сообщение от %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%
> 
> Василий, Вы внимательно читали? Я про штатного писаря не говорил. я говорил о том, что командир полка должен прежде всего заниматься организацией боевой деятельности полка. Это раз. Кто за него это будет делать?
> 
> Теперь 2. Сравните количество боевых вылетов у командиров и рядового летно-подъемного состава? Сравнение будет не в пользу командиров. За исключением КВВС, где больше половины наземной деятельности ложилось на коменданта авиабазы. Если мне не изменяет память - командир авиакрыла командовал им только в воздухе, а на земле всем остальным занимался совсем другой человек. В том числе и планами предполетной подготовки, тренировок, отчетами, финансовой деятельностью и т.д.
> 
> Теперь три.
> 
> 250 вылетов ворожейкина это много или мало? Если много, то почему он Василяку упрекает в том. что тот не летал. василяка сделал больше вылетов. Если мало, то почему он себя как-то обходит и не критикует - мол я мало летаю?
> ...



Наверное устав писали идиоты. И вот уже почти 70 лет никто этого не видел.

Сколко вылетов у Германа Графа с того момента как он стал командиром JGr. 50/JG11/JG1/JG52 гораздо меньше чем у Хартманна за то же время. 
Сколько вылетов у Эдарда Ноймана в должности командира JG27? Меньше чем у Марзайла. 
Сколько вылетов у командира JG1 Вальтера Есау? Меньше чем у летавших в его подразделении Бэра и Гриславски. Список можно продолжить и на других командирах. Время надо брать только с момента как они приняли командование. То же относится к Траутлофту и Новотны, к Мальтцану и Шису или Тонне. Исключения конечно есть, такие как Мельдерс, например. Но Галланд и Приллер командуя JG26 стали совершать меньше вылетов. 

Про цифру 250. Это почти средняя цифра б/в за войну (почти, потому что средняя, я думаю, составит 350-400 ) у пилотов ИА ВВС. Есть отклонения и в ту и в другую стороны. Так что все друг друга там стоили.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Командир полка, не участвующий активно в боевых действиях, командиром не является. Чья это вина - его или ВВС - дело десятое.
> 
> 250 вылетов это мало. Вероятно, Ворожейкин и Василяка стоили друг друга.


Участие в боевых действиях - это не только шашкой махать. Это еще и правильно все это дело организовать. Поэтому командир, который постоянно летает, гоняясь за сбитыми, забив на все остальное командиром не является.

----------


## Василий

> Наверное устав писали идиоты. И вот уже почти 70 лет никто этого не видел.
> 
> Сколко вылетов у Германа Графа с того момента как он стал командиром JGr. 50/JG11/JG1/JG52 гораздо меньше чем у Хартманна за то же время. 
> Сколько вылетов у Эдарда Ноймана в должности командира JG27? Меньше чем у Марзайла. 
> Сколько вылетов у командира JG1 Вальтера Есау? Меньше чем у летавших в его подразделении Бэра и Гриславски. Список можно продолжить и на других командирах. Время надо брать только с момента как они приняли командование. То же относится к Траутлофту и Новотны, к Мальтцану и Шису или Тонне. Исключения конечно есть, такие как Мельдерс, например. Но Галланд и Приллер командуя JG26 стали совершать меньше вылетов. 
> 
> Про цифру 250. Это почти средняя цифра б/в за войну (почти, потому что средняя, я думаю, составит 350-400 ) у пилотов ИА ВВС. Есть отклонения и в ту и в другую стороны. Так что все друг друга там стоили.


Советский устав не имеет никакого значения по сравнению с практикой ведущих ВВС мира.

Вы пишете о людях, занимавшие должности командиров эскадр, а я говорю о командирах групп. Лучше научитесь не коверкать немецкие фамилии.

250 вылетов для летчиков вроде Ворожейкина и Василяки мало, учитывая то, что они долго участвовали в войне.

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
За Василяку не знаю,а Ворожейкин с сентября 42г. по май 45г.участ-
ник ВОВ.За этот период два раза лежал в госпитале по ранению.Плюс
переформировки.С осени 44г.в управлении истреб.авиации.Так что
еще надо посчитать много или мало вылетов.
С уважением.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Советский устав не имеет никакого значения по сравнению с практикой ведущих ВВС мира.
> 
> Вы пишете о людях, занимавшие должности командиров эскадр, а я говорю о командирах групп. Лучше научитесь не коверкать немецкие фамилии.
> 
> 250 вылетов для летчиков вроде Ворожейкина и Василяки мало, учитывая то, что они долго участвовали в войне.


Ну к сожалению я другого устава не знаю.

Василий, я не коверкаю фамилию *Marseille*. Я специально ее так написал, чтобы вы заметили и споткнулись.

Согласно правилам немецкого языка она читается как *Марзайл*
Если учесть тот факт, что Marseille был немцем французского происхождения, из гугенотов, то согласно правилам французского языка она читается как *Марсей*

Выбирайте вам удобный вариант.

Фамилия Neuman читается как *Нойман* а не Ньюман, именно по-немецки. Я не коверкаю. Это фашисты свои фамили коверкают, вот негодяи, правда? Все у них не по-русски, да? :)) Так что лучше не учите меня языкам, пожалуйста, я три языка знаю, и не наезжайте, пожалуйста, без повода. Договорились?

Теперь по поводу другого вопроса нашего спора. Тут у нас с вами разные взгляды. я считаю что для командира полка организационная работа важнее *непосредственного* участия в боевых действиях. То есть, пусть летает, - он летать и участвовать в боевых действиях должен, но *не должен ставить это во главу угла*. Задача командира - обобщать опыт своих подчиненных и делать правильные выводы и учить, повышая тем самым общую подготовку и т.д и т.п.  Вы считаете наоборот. Мы друг, друга не переспорим, этот спор идет и без нас.

Тем не менее, получается что одному человеку 250-ти вылетов достаточно, чтобы критиковать другого, в том что он не летает так? Только на основании того, что у него больше сбитых?

А что касается групп и эскадр и полков. Да, по численности группа соответствует полку, а эскадра - дивизии. Но реально получается по самостоятельности, по организационной деятельности - эскадра это нечто среднее между полком и дивизией, все-таки ближе к полку я считаю. 

Но давайте считать по вашему - Хартман стал командиром группы с февраля 1945 (сначала в 53-й эскадре, потом после того как его сменил Юрген Хардер - в 52-й) - с этого момента интенсивность вылетов резко упала, равно как и чило сбитых самолетов. За 4 месяца всего 15 штук!
Юрген Хардер в должности командира группы, Гриславски и Бэр в должностьи командиров групп совершили за *одинаковые* промежутки времени *меньше* вылетов чем когда были рядовыми пилотами.

И это *нормально*. 

Аналогично Ханс фон Хан. Аналогичная ситуация и у Ралля.

Потому что командир - он должен еще и командовать, и такая деятельность будет отнимать время от боевой.

С уважением, Мансур

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Приветствую.
> За Василяку не знаю,а Ворожейкин с сентября 42г. по май 45г.участ-
> ник ВОВ.За этот период два раза лежал в госпитале по ранению.Плюс
> переформировки.С осени 44г.в управлении истреб.авиации.Так что
> еще надо посчитать много или мало вылетов.
> С уважением.


Ну переформировки, они и Василяку задевали. И Василяка в 44-м погиб, тот же год не довоевав. Так что кроме госпиталей, больше ничего и нет.
А в управлении ИА, как инспектор, что же он редко летал? Это ирония, понятно почему - по той же самой причине, что и Василяка.

С уважением, Мансур

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

Еще про фамилии

Maltzahn - Мальцан (или Мальтцан - но не Мальтзан) 
Shiess - Шис
Oesau - правильно пишется через "О умляут" и читается как Ёсау, точнее этот звук не отображается в русском языке - нечто среднее между "о" и "ё". Но не Ёзау - потому что в этом случае "з" смягчается (там нечто среднее между "с" и "з")

Звук eu - читается как ой
ei - как ай
есть еще куча звукосочетаний st - шт и так далее.

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
нормальный командир должен успевать и на земле,и в небе.Но в ави-
ации воглаву ставятся всетаки личные полеты в бой,командира любо-
го уровня.
ЗЫ.Василяка погиб в апреле 45г.И его гибель уже как то разбирали.
Вывод был,что по глупому.Видимо из-за того,что потерял навык бое-
вой работы.
С увжением.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Приветствую.
> нормальный командир должен успевать и на земле,и в небе.Но в ави-
> ации воглаву ставятся всетаки личные полеты в бой,командира любо-
> го уровня.
> ЗЫ.Василяка погиб в апреле 45г.И его гибель уже как то разбирали.
> Вывод был,что по глупому.Видимо из-за того,что потерял навык бое-
> вой работы.
> С увжением.


Сорри, да в апреле 45-го. Ошибся.

Ну ладно, предлагаю закрыть спор.

Вот возьмем парашютистов. Есть команда, есть тренер - тренер не обязательно должен прыгать - ему команду надо тренировать, он свое отпрыгал перед этим :) Причем первоклассные тренера они не всегда были первоклассными парашютистами. Он всю необходимую тактическую работу без участия в соревнованиях и тренировочных прыжках добывает, из просмотров чужих команд (разведка и донесения своих летчиков о тактических новинках), из разборов прыжков своей команды. Иногда конечно подменяет одного из спортсменов, чтобы взглянуть "изнутри".

Потому что с моей, в том числе и авиационно-парашютной точки зрения - командир - это такой же тренер. Вот так. А результат - результат чемпионский ;)

Если бы он летал он бы точно так же мог быть по глупому сбит. Количество вылетов (прыжков) на адекватность не сильно влияет.

Я так думаю.

----------


## Василий

> Ну к сожалению я другого устава не знаю.


Лучше бы Вы вместо уставов интересовались реальным ведением боевых действий, особенно во время воздушных сражений на Средиземноморье и над Европой.




> Так что лучше не учите меня языкам, пожалуйста, я три языка знаю, и не наезжайте, пожалуйста, без повода. Договорились?


Я знаю на порядок больше языков, чем Вы, и этим не кичусь. Фамилии Вы коверкаете, так как средний летчик Люфтваффе их произносил не так. Если вы желаете продолжать использовать термины вроде "наезд", Вам следует идти в ГУВД, а не на форум.




> Теперь по поводу другого вопроса нашего спора. Тут у нас с вами разные взгляды. я считаю что для командира полка организационная работа важнее *непосредственного* участия в боевых действиях. То есть, пусть летает, - он летать и участвовать в боевых действиях должен, но *не должен ставить это во главу угла*. Задача командира - обобщать опыт своих подчиненных и делать правильные выводы и учить, повышая тем самым общую подготовку и т.д и т.п.  Вы считаете наоборот. Мы друг, друга не переспорим, этот спор идет и без нас.


Авиационный командир полкового звена, в отличие от его сухопутного коллеги, обязан участвовать в боевых действиях, чтобы организовывать действия своих подчиненных в воздухе. Без этого он не может делать ничего, включая выполнение учебного плана.




> Тем не менее, получается что одному человеку 250-ти вылетов достаточно, чтобы критиковать другого, в том что он не летает так? Только на основании того, что у него больше сбитых?


Для критики может быть достаточно даже двух вылетов. Все зависит от поведения командира.




> А что касается групп и эскадр и полков. Да, по численности группа соответствует полку, а эскадра - дивизии. Но реально получается по самостоятельности, по организационной деятельности - эскадра это нечто среднее между полком и дивизией, все-таки ближе к полку я считаю.


Дело именно в численности и месту части в бою. Эскадры выполняли задачи, которые полкам никогда не ставились. 




> Но давайте считать по вашему - Хартман стал командиром группы с февраля 1945 (сначала в 53-й эскадре, потом после того как его сменил Юрген Хардер - в 52-й) - с этого момента интенсивность вылетов резко упала, равно как и чило сбитых самолетов. За 4 месяца всего 15 штук!
> Юрген Хардер в должности командира группы, Гриславски и Бэр в должностьи командиров групп совершили за *одинаковые* промежутки времени *меньше* вылетов чем когда были рядовыми пилотами.
> 
> И это *нормально*.
> 
> Аналогично Ханс фон Хан. Аналогичная ситуация и у Ралля.
> 
> Потому что командир - он должен еще и командовать, и такая деятельность будет отнимать время от боевой.


Надо сравнивать вылеты всех летчиков в одинаковый период, то есть тогда же, когда эти пилоты были командирами групп.

К этому следует добавить хорошо известный Вам факт, что у немцев в 1944 и 1945 часто было недостаточно самолетов и/или летчиков для массирования сил, поэтому руководство командира группы не имело решающего значения.




> С уважением, Мансур


С уважением, Василий

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> Я знаю на порядок больше языков, чем Вы, и этим не кичусь. Фамилии Вы коверкаете, так как средний летчик Люфтваффе их произносил не так.


Василий, на порядок больше трех - это 10? 
Я не кичусь, я просто знаю немецкий, английский и французский и правила произношения в них тоже.

Что значит средний летчик люфтваффе их произносил не так???????? 
А как?

*Ответьте пожалуйста КАК ПО-НЕМЕЦКИ ПРОИЗНОСЯТСЯ ФАМИЛИИ

Neuman, Hahn, Pohs, Sauer, Maltzahn, Sachsenberg, Dahl, Novotny, Baer. 
Ответьте, не уходите в сторону.*

Правила немецкого языка они для всех одинаковы, особенно для немцев.  Поэтому средний немецкий летчик фамилию Neuman будет произносить Нойман, Dahl - Даль а не Дахл, Pohs - Пёс. Да, конечно же могли быть определенные различия, в зависимости от диалекта, но хохдойч - это хохдойч - на нем говорят все.

Например фамилия Caese на одном из диалектов звучит как Хуес, но на хохдойче - Кэзе. ae - это замена "а умляут", которое читается как нечто среднее между "э" и "е"

Еще отступления - есть правила написания немецких, точнее иностранных фамилий в русском языке. Они сейчас не очень соблюдаются, так вот согласно этим правилам Hartmann будет произноситься как Гартман (с одной "н"), Heine - Гейне, а не Хайне, как это звучит по-немецки, Марзайл - Марсель, Ёсау - Озау. Это есть.




> Авиационный командир полкового звена, в отличие от его сухопутного коллеги, обязан участвовать в боевых действиях, чтобы организовывать действия своих подчиненных в воздухе. Без этого он не может делать ничего, включая выполнение учебного плана.



Изучение матчасти, сдача и приемка зачетов, проверка техники пилотирования, стрельбы, штурманского дела, метеорологии участия в боевых действиях не требует, и принимает ее не некий "авиационный командир полкового звена" а командир полка.


Так мы изначально и говорили о командирах полков. И на статью устава я обращал внимание в главе 3 (командир полка - называется. Там расписано все - в том числе и обязанности авиаторов) про командира полка. А *полкового звена* - такого понятия нет.





> Лучше бы Вы вместо уставов интересовались реальным ведением боевых действий, особенно во время воздушных сражений на Средиземноморье и над Европой.


Я уставами не интересуюсь, я их один раз выучил и все. Уставы в КМБ входят. :)) 

Вам документов из Бундесархива на дисках накатать которые у меня есть? Списки потерь. Лиферпланы, боевое расписание - нужно? Переписку с Барбасом, Прином, Родейке, Биманом предоставить?
Заводские чертежи на 109-й? И руководства по эксплуатации? А?
Которые я за 10 лет собрал. Фотографии?

Списки потерь 52-й эскадры можно например предоставить, по дням. Надо? Списки побед, не Вудовские по той же 52-й эскадре. Ну или хронику действия KG200.


Или интересоваться "реальным ведением боевых действий, особенно во время воздушных сражений на Средиземноморье и над Европой. "
- *это что-то другое*? Ну там мемуары читать, в Ил-2 играть?Толивера с Констеблем? Ответьте пожалуйста.


Одно дело мнения - они у нас с вами не совпадают - это нормально.
Более того вот например Иванов с вашей точки зрения - плохой командир 55ИАП. Он почти не летал. А вот командирские обязанности исполнял хорошо. Покрышкин вон его хвалит.

Я к чему? Я к тому что если командир полка успевает и в воздухе и на земле - МОЛОДЕЦ. И есть тому примеры ПОПОВ из 812ИАП, Шестаков из 69ИАП, Клещев из 434ИАП, Зайцев из 5ГИАП Успевали.

Но если они летают "редко" не всегда - плохого в этом ничего нет. Не все могут одновременно успевать. Руководить полком - главнее. Полк должен работать как единый организм.

И в этом смысле Василяка из 728ИАП, Иванов из 55ИАП Солдатенко из 240ИАП плохими командирами НЕ ЯВЛЯЛИСЬ. Они летали в меру возможности, тогда когда это БЫЛО НЕОБХОДИМО.

А есть и не очень хороший пример. БОБРОВ 9ГИАП - он большую часть времени посвятил летной работе, а не только управлению полком. 

Так что мнения мнениями, а вот ответы типа "лучше интересуйтесь" - хорошо бы оставить при себе. Я этой темой давно интересуюсь. Правда больше немцами, так сложилось и выходы на архивы немецкие есть. 

С уважением, Мансур.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (гость)

Да, Василий, Вы так интересуетесь реальными боевыми действиями над Европой и Средиземноморьем. Скажите, а у вас нету ORB 249-й эскадрильи?

И еще сколько боевых вылетов совершил Альфред Гриславски к 15 января 1943 года?

А после и до 45-го?

С уважением, Мансур

----------


## Василий

Вопросы произношения я обсуждать не буду, но сделаю короткое замечание. Я в 1986 году встречался с летчиками из JG27, и они все произносили фамилию как "Марзейле". На правильном немецком ни один из них не говорил.




> Изучение матчасти, сдача и приемка зачетов, проверка техники пилотирования, стрельбы, штурманского дела, метеорологии участия в боевых действиях не требует, и принимает ее не некий "авиационный командир полкового звена" а командир полка.


Командир, который в основном занимается этим, а не боевыми вылетами, ни на что не годен. Вы слишком много внимания уделяете советской практике.




> Так мы изначально и говорили о командирах полков. И на статью устава я обращал внимание в главе 3 (командир полка - называется. Там расписано все - в том числе и обязанности авиаторов) про командира полка. А *полкового звена* - такого понятия нет.


В уставе может быть написана любая чушь. Англичане, американцы и немцы действовали не так.




> Я уставами не интересуюсь, я их один раз выучил и все. Уставы в КМБ входят. :)) 
> 
> Вам документов из Бундесархива на дисках накатать которые у меня есть? Списки потерь. Лиферпланы, боевое расписание - нужно? Переписку с Барбасом, Прином, Родейке, Биманом предоставить?
> Заводские чертежи на 109-й? И руководства по эксплуатации? А?
> Которые я за 10 лет собрал. Фотографии?


Ничего из этого не дает цельного представления о воздушной войне на Западном и Южном фронтах. Круг Ваших интересов я представляю довольно четко, так как периодически смотрю архивы АИФ.




> Списки потерь 52-й эскадры можно например предоставить, по дням. Надо? Списки побед, не Вудовские по той же 52-й эскадре. Ну или хронику действия KG200.


Так написали бы статью на русском о действиях 52-ой эскады на Кубани, например.




> Или интересоваться "реальным ведением боевых действий, особенно во время воздушных сражений на Средиземноморье и над Европой. "
> - *это что-то другое*? Ну там мемуары читать, в Ил-2 играть?Толивера с Констеблем? Ответьте пожалуйста.


Конечно. Это сравнительный анализ западных источников, вроде Мюррея и Фрэнкса с одной стороны и известных Вам немцев - с другой.




> Одно дело мнения - они у нас с вами не совпадают - это нормально.
> Более того вот например Иванов с вашей точки зрения - плохой командир 55ИАП. Он почти не летал. А вот командирские обязанности исполнял хорошо. Покрышкин вон его хвалит.
> 
> Я к чему? Я к тому что если командир полка успевает и в воздухе и на земле - МОЛОДЕЦ. И есть тому примеры ПОПОВ из 812ИАП, Шестаков из 69ИАП, Клещев из 434ИАП, Зайцев из 5ГИАП Успевали.


Иванов плохо исполнял командирские обязанности. Он не прививал летчикам полка тактику, которая привела бы к оптимальному использованию достоинств как МиГ-3, так и и личного состава полка. Главной причиной этого было то, что Иванов не летал.




> Но если они летают "редко" не всегда - плохого в этом ничего нет. Не все могут одновременно успевать. Руководить полком - главнее. Полк должен работать как единый организм.
> 
> И в этом смысле Василяка из 728ИАП, Иванов из 55ИАП Солдатенко из 240ИАП плохими командирами НЕ ЯВЛЯЛИСЬ. Они летали в меру возможности, тогда когда это БЫЛО НЕОБХОДИМО.


Руководить авиаполком может только воюющий человек, потому как задача истребительного полка - уничтожение самолетов противника. Все остальное, в том числе идеи командования, к делу отношения не имеют. Задача командира - обеспечивать оптимальное уничтожение вражеских самолетов, в том числе и вступая в бюрократический конфликт с командованием.
Все перечисленные Вами полки в отдельные периоды страдали крайне низкой эффективностью, что Вы должны знать, если у Вас есть списки потерь Люфтваффе.




> А есть и не очень хороший пример. БОБРОВ 9ГИАП - он большую часть времени посвятил летной работе, а не только управлению полком.


Бобров систематически координировал тактику летчиков полка в бою и обучал их борьбе с Люфтваффе? Я не знаю, но думаю, что он не пытался кардинально изменить шему действий полка в взодухе.




> Так что мнения мнениями, а вот ответы типа "лучше интересуйтесь" - хорошо бы оставить при себе. Я этой темой давно интересуюсь. Правда больше немцами, так сложилось и выходы на архивы немецкие есть.


Что хорошо и плохо в рамках, допускаемых администрацией, на этом форуме решают его участники, в данном случае - я. Повторю, что Вы явно мало интересовались войной в воздухе на Западном и Южном фронтах.




> С уважением, Мансур.


С уважением, Василий

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> Вопросы произношения я обсуждать не буду, но сделаю короткое замечание. Я в 1986 году встречался с летчиками из JG27, и они все произносили фамилию как "Марзейле". На правильном немецком ни один из них не говорил.


Василий, вы под крышей посольства работали? Или под армейской?


Барбас и Прин произносили кстати как Марзайл. Так что оставим это в стороне. Мы тоже не всегда используем литературный язык, я само собой не про мат.

В уставе может быть написана любая чушь. Англичане, американцы и немцы действовали не так.

Хорощо, тогда приведите примеры. Рассмотрим англичан - Винг коммандеры Армстронг и Бэйдер часто жаловались на то, что для вылетов так часто, как они хотят времени у них не остается. Майор Крейг будучи командиром 80FG тоже летал не слишком много, гораздо меньше чем Бонг под его началом.




> Ничего из этого не дает цельного представления о воздушной войне на Западном и Южном фронтах. Круг Ваших интересов я представляю довольно четко, так как периодически смотрю архивы АИФ.


Если вы имеете ввиду немецкие театры боевых действий, то вопросы об этом поднимались на АИФ Бог знает когда. А представление о действиях на этих ТВД я имею. Просто я не всегда в открытую дискуссию вступаю, поскольку основная область моих интересов - это вообще Мессершмитт 109.




> Так написали бы статью на русском о действиях 52-ой эскады на Кубани, например.


В книге про Драконов есть мало мало мне благодарность. Я бы рад но работа и параспорт отнимают довольно много времени, так что это еще долго будет писаться.




> Конечно. Это сравнительный анализ западных источников, вроде Мюррея и Фрэнкса с одной стороны и известных Вам немцев - с другой.


А как же первоисточники? 
Первичные документы гораздо лучше.




> Иванов плохо исполнял командирские обязанности. Он не прививал летчикам полка тактику, которая привела бы к оптимальному использованию достоинств как МиГ-3, так и и личного состава полка. Главной причиной этого было то, что Иванов не летал.


Да... А много МиГ-3 было в сставе 55 ИАП, и много ли пилотов на них летало? Или там все-таки был смешанный состав с Як-1, И-16 и МиГ-3.

И много ли значит тактика, если радиосвязь хромает.

А вот Борман - прививал. И тоже не летал. Но приказами по дивизии узаконил тактику 16 ГИАП и 45 ИАП. Текст приказа можно найти в 
ЦАМО (ф.319 оп 4798 д. 5 л. 78-79) Более того, он там прямо говорит, что командиры полков должны управлять боем с помощью радиостанций, установленных вблизи переднего края. 

Кстати вы об этом приказе слышали, номер можете назвать?
А он ведь по Южному и Юго-Западному фронту :)




> Руководить авиаполком может только воюющий человек, потому как задача истребительного полка - уничтожение самолетов противника.


О! 

"В январе 1942 г., когда Дзусова назна*чили командиром 45-го ИАП, ему ис*полнилось 37 лет - умудренный опы*том старик по меркам войны. Подчи*ненные выглядели по сравнению с ним пацанами. Дзусов не стал асом с боль*шим количеством побед, однако его командирские качества перевешивали личные боевые счета многих асов. 16 июня 1943 г. Дзусов покинул 45-й полк, чтобы принять командование 9-й гвар*дейской истребительной авиадивизи*ей. Дивизией Дзусов командовал до мая 1944 г., когда получил назначение на должность командира 6-го истреби*тельного авиационного корпуса. Не*смотря на почтенный возраст и высо*кие посты грозный осетин летал на боевые задания - в его послужном спис*ке 89 боевых вылетов и шесть сбитых в 11 воздушных боях самолетов про*тивника. "


Вот кстати исходя из боевой деятельности на Кубани ДЗУСОВ - хороший командир или плохой? А ведь согласно приказу Бормана - тактика полка на Кубани отмечена! Так что вот - летал НЕМНОГО, но полк - ПОДНЯЛ. 


Задачей ИАП является выполнение поставленных задач, а не уничтожение самолетов противника. Часть задач это предусматривает (свободная охота, боевое патрулирование), часть как сопровождение, разведка, поддержка войск отводит уничтожение на второй план.





> Все перечисленные Вами полки в отдельные периоды страдали крайне низкой эффективностью, что Вы должны знать, если у Вас есть списки потерь Люфтваффе.


И получается по этому списку, что ВСЕ ПОЛКИ ВВС СТРАДАЛИ КРАЙНЕ НИЗКОЙ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТЬЮ, вне зависимости от того как летал их командир. Особенно этим страдал 16ГИАП под командованием Покрышкина. Оверклейм доходил до 20 к 1. Вот как. 





> Что хорошо и плохо в рамках, допускаемых администрацией, на этом форуме решают его участники, в данном случае - я. Повторю, что Вы явно мало интересовались войной в воздухе на Западном и Южном фронтах.


А если бы я вообще молчал на форуме, то Вы решили бы, что я этим вообще не интересуюсь? Или мне нужно обсасывать каждый чих по этой теме. Интересуюсь, но по большей части с немецкой стороны. К нашим первоисточникам у меня доступ меньше по причине занятости. Из зарубежных архивов все можно заказать по почте, без лишних проблем. Правда сейчас уже сложнее.



Короче. НАДОЕЛО. ПРЕДЛАГАЮ НИЧЬЮ.
Раз уж мы знаем, кто чем и с какой стороны интересуется, и кстати к каким результатам приходит, то глупо было бы продолжать спор. И вы и я пользуясь первоисточниками (не мемуарами а документами ЦАМО, IWM BAMA) сможем 1000 раз подтвердить свою точку зрения.

Остаемся при своих. Тем более что как показывает практика все зависит от человека. И нелетающие командиры тактически делают больше. И летающие - просирают полки.

А случай с Бобровым по зрелому размышлению - особый. Он своим бездействием в организационной деятельности, просто не мешал совершенствовать тактические идеи. Конечно этим он сослужил лучшую службу, сорри за тавтологию. Чем например Калугин, по воспоминаниям Т.Д. Гусинского, загубивший глупыми действиями 4-х пилотов, деблокируя собственный аэродром.


С уважением, Мансур.

----------


## Alex

> А случай с Бобровым по зрелому размышлению - особый. Он своим бездействием в организационной деятельности, просто не мешал совершенствовать тактические идеи. Конечно этим он сослужил лучшую службу, сорри за тавтологию. Чем например Калугин, по воспоминаниям Т.Д. Гусинского, загубивший глупыми действиями 4-х пилотов, деблокируя собственный аэродром.
> 
> С уважением, Мансур.


Мансур, я полностью разделяю твою точку зрения, но... Бобров никогда не имел отношения к 9 ГвИАП, а в 9 ГвИАД его место было под конец войны третье с дальнего края.

В 19 ГвИАП же 12.03.43 поднял и погубил эскадрилью Новожилов, преемник Калугина, ушедшего на дивизию.

Вот Гайдаенко что говорит о Калугине, кстати: _Он сам летал не часто, но умел организовать боевую работу. Он первый стал проводить разборы каждого боевого вылета, вырабатывать вместе с летчиками тактику действий. Он не указания давал, а позволял летчикам принимать решения. Поэтому при нём полк здорово поднялся._

Так что забей на эту гнилую дискуссию, не спорь со стратегами, ради бога :) Им виднее :)

----------


## %u0412%u0430%u0441%u0438%

==Леон: "не могу согласиться.Может быть и не прав.но куда деть такое понятие,как моральное право посылать других на смерть.ну и уже общее, при разговорах с теми же ветеранами,один из вопросов-а летал ли комполка в бой?и зачастую очень интересная и показательная реак-
ция у дедов.==

На эту тему мне на ум приходят 2 момента:
- фрагмент из книги Исаева по 32-му ГИАПу, где описывается ситуация в которую попал лётчик, назначенный командиром полка после смерти Ивана Клещёва - как Клещёв себе представлял то о чем вы тут спорите все,
- я сейчас как раз работаю над темой об отношении фронтовых лётчиков-истребителейн правда не к своим командирам полка, а к комиссарам, политработникам и замполитам.
В качестве эпиграфа к этой теме можно привести 2 "цитаты":
1) что об этом сказал Архипенко в интервью Артёму Драбкину,
2) что мне сказал в декабре С.Ф.Долгушин, когда я распечатал и привёз ему 2 фото из фронтового фотоальбома его техника Тимофея Карлова - на групповом фото 180-го ИАПа, опубликованном на этом сайте внучкой Карлова, Долгушин признал:
- Себя (он собственно единственный, кто подписан под этим фото на этом сайте),
- комиссара полка Зиновьева (с двумя орденами - сидит рядом с лежащим Долгушиным рядом с ним),
- командира полка Хлусовича (с тремя орденами)
- командира соседней эскадрильи Тимофеева (в светлой гимнастерке).

Когда я сказал Долгушину: "О! Зиновьев с двум орденами"! - С.Ф. ответил мне: "Да. С двумя! :) Вот так эта сволочь (так где-то у меня и записано на аудиофайле - В.Б.) "на нашем горбу" ордена и получала"!
Вобщем потом он мне довольно долго и красочно рассказывал, какие у них были комиссары, политруки и замполиты.
Как нибудь покажу. :) А то и дам послушать - С.Ф. я думаю будет не против :)
А вот по поводу своих командиров полков и эскадрилей (ну, разве что кроме Шагова и Уханёва) С.Ф. плохого никогда ничего не рассказывал, в отличие от комиссаров.

----------


## Alex

И здесь Вася, господи... Тему надо переименовывать срочно. Летчики о Покрышкине, и лысый Бардов - о расческе.

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Я много разговаривал из лётчиками западного фронта, в том числье и командирами. Все однозначно говорили - командир должен весть своих лётчиков в бой. Иначе он трусь. Но, командиры не могли летат во всех заданиях, у них былы приказы по летной работе, как у всех лётчиков.

----------


## Fighter

Уважаемые коллеги по диспуту!
Разрешите как истребителю, командовавшему исребительным авиационным полком и выполнившему в разных конфликтах/войнах не одну сотню боевых вылетов, подвести итог обсуждения. Несомненно, обязаности и заботы командира полка вступают в противоречие с вылетами на боевые задания. Но летчик, полностью отдавшийся штабной и хозяйственной работе, перестает быть летчиком. Поэтому сдедует преклоняться перед теми командирами, которые водили полки и дивизии в бой, хотя сидеть на КП было спококйнее а, иногда полезнее для продвижения вверх.
Техник, или зеленый летчик, утверждающий о Покрышкике, что его обеспечивала дивизия, подобен солдату, осуждающему дураков-командующих, воюющих не так, и посылающих не туда. Есть командиры думающие, учащие еоевать, любящие летать и летающие,  показывающие лично, как врага сбивать и другие, мастера организации действий, силящие на КП и угодные вышестоящему командованию. И те, и другие нужны, но на различных уровнях, и путь наверх должен основаваться на понимании. что творится в воздухе, а уже потом на умении руководить тылами и быть угодным начальству.
Мы знаем множество примеров, когда командиры, продвинувшиеся в мирное время, становились абсолютно не способными воевать, так же и м те, кто определил победу в войне, оказался не милы в мирное время.
Войну в воздухе решили не Дзусовы, а Покрышкины! Тем, кто сопроводал штурмовики и бомбардировщики, досталось меньше славы, но это не их вина и не вина асов. Те, кто сидели на земле, тоже выполняли свой долг, но оценивать тех, кто был в возжухе, они не в праве!

----------


## Leon

Прмветствую.
Просто аплодирую.
С уважением.

----------


## aviator1ww

Я, как человек послкживший офицером в авиации, правда полком не командовавший, во много поддерживаю Мансура Мустафина, и многим тем, кто с ним горячо спорил, посоветовал бы успокоиться и тогда спокойно все обдумать и обсудить.
Fighter хотел поставить точку, но мне кажется этого просто не получится. А по крупному он прав. Только войну в воздухе выиграли не одни Покрышкины, а и Дзусовы, и многие другие летчики, сбившие по 2, 3, 5-7 самолетов. А также инженеры и техники, девушки-вооружейницы и т.д. И во многом в этом большая заслуга именно командиров полков, как организаторов боевой деятельности подчиненных им частей.
И еще. Задумайтесь, друзья, вот тут некоторые спорят и примерно в таком тоне утверждают - мол тот-то летчик был слаб, сбил всего 7 самолетов. А вы вспомните цитату из фильма "В бой идут одни старики" - "Тут пока одного завалишь!" Очень точно сказано. Так что давайте уважительно относиться к тем, кто реально воевал и рисковал своей жизнью за нашу Страну и за всех нас! А то вы как о солдатиках каких-то говорите. А многие из них домой так и не вернулись.
Сергей

----------


## Василий бардов

> Приветствую.
> Как раз сейчас читаю книгу Воржейкина А.В. "Под нами Берлин".Так
> у великого летчика другое мнение.Постоянно повторяет,что комполка
> должен быть только летающим и сам водить своих подчиненных в
> бой.Комполка 728 иап.Василяке,достается по полной програме от А.В.


И не только Василяке :) Вот что говорит С.Ф.Долгушин о своих командирах - 180-го ИАПа (честно сказал - при том что с командиром полка они были фактически друзьями и Хлусович очень высоко ценил Долгушина и Макарова):

Долгушин-Драбкину: "Командир полка меня вызывает: «Сергей, ты извини, что так получилось, становись на эскадрилью. Ты командир эскадрильи. Хоть я своим приказом тебя отстранил, но личный состав полка тебя никуда не отстранил. Ты извини. Ты был командиром эскадрильи, и это твоя эскадрилья. Ты сам понимаешь, почему так произошло». 
Я говорю: «Хорошо, Иван Михайлович. Забудем это». 
А Хлусович (командир 180-го ИАП - В.Б.) летал. Не так, как мы, но периодически летал. И на МиГ-3 и здесь - под Москвой. 
А комиссар (Зиновьев - В.Б.) – ни разу! Только держал свой МиГ-3 в готовности для того, чтобы перелететь. Но когда мы удирали из-под Ржева, ему пришлось на По-2 удирать. Так было с этим Зиновьевым»!

Бардов-Долгушину: «А ещё Щеглов написал (в своей книге "А потом пришла Победа"), что в 180-м полку:
- комиссара все очень любили, уважали,
- что он любил для своих однополчан петь и играть на гармошке,
- что к нему чуть ли не как к отцу родному приходили советоваться со своими проблемами, что он всем помогал советами и добрым словом»…

Долгушин: «Никто!… Всё это»…

Бардов: «Так что, всё что Щеглов написал в своей книге о комиссаре полка – это его реверанс»…

Долгушин: «Политработникам! Он и на аэродроме то не появлялся! Он летал в начале войны – на МИГах летал, но перелетал только»!  

Бардов: «Верно! Щеглов даже написал в своей книге, что Зиновьев одним из первых в полку МИГ освоил. Теперь я понял, для чего он его одним из первых освоил – чтобы когда прийдется драпать – одним из первых же на нём и удирать». 

Долгушин: «Никто его не уважал! Летать он бросил! Ордена получал за нас! А ведь получалось: 
- полк сбил 20 самолётов – командир полка и он получают орден Ленина,
- за 15 – орден Красного знамени!
А сбиваем то мы! И вот так у командира полка и у него получилось, что за нашу кровь они получали ордена. Не только наш командир полка и комиссар – и другие тоже – все».

----------


## Alex

> Бардов: «Верно! Щеглов даже написал в своей книге, что Зиновьев одним из первых в полку МИГ освоил. Теперь я понял, для чего он его одним из первых освоил – чтобы когда прийдется драпать – одним из первых же на нём и удирать». 
> 
> Долгушин: «Никто его не уважал! Летать он бросил! Ордена получал за нас! А ведь получалось: 
> - полк сбил 20 самолётов – командир полка и он получают орден Ленина,
> - за 15 – орден Красного знамени!
> А сбиваем то мы! И вот так у командира полка и у него получилось, что за нашу кровь они получали ордена. Не только наш командир полка и комиссар – и другие тоже – все».


Для любителя в любую тему залезть с рассказом о Долгушине Васе одно пожелание и пара вопросов. Во-первых, не тебе, мурло недалекое, судить о тех людях, которых ты не знал лично.

А во-вторых, Долгушин, конечно, человек заслуженный, но уж больно много у него желчи льется на окружающих. Вопросы: 1. Сколько самолетов сбил Долгушин, будучи командиром 156 иап? 2. За чью кровь он получал ордена в это время?

----------


## Fighter

15 февраля 2008 года на праздновании 85-ой годовщины образования кафедры тактики и оперативного исскуства (№100) ВВИА им. Н.Е. Жуковского присутствуюший на торжестве Герой Советского Союза С.Ф. Долгушин передал большой привет всем участникам форума.

----------


## Zhirohov

выложил статью по 55 иап в начале войны
http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0400-1.shtml

----------


## Вовчек

Командир и Нач Штаба это два человека которые напрямую отвечают за состояние дел в полку: за организацию повседневной деятельности, проишествия и  за двадцать сбитых самолетов противника.
Долгушин рассуждает о рук. составе полка с позиции комэски. Поставь его, на тот период, в должность командира полка или Нач штаба он заговорил бы по другому.
В зависимости от обстановки складывающейся на какой то период боевой деятельности полка, командир принимает решение либо сосредоточиться на решении организационных вопросов или летать на боевые задания.
Только объективная оценка обстановки командиром позволит принять ему, в конкретный момент времени, правильное рещение избежав крайностей.

----------


## Mig

> А во-вторых, Долгушин, конечно, человек заслуженный, но уж больно много у него желчи льется на окружающих. Вопросы: 1. Сколько самолетов сбил Долгушин, будучи командиром 156 иап? 2. За чью кровь он получал ордена в это время?


По данным Михаила Быкова у ГСС С.Ф. Долгушина числится 15 + 4 сбитых. Долгушин командовал 156 иап с сентября 1943 по май 1945. За это время у Долгушина не значится ни одного сбитого. Последний сбитый (ФВ-190) у него записан 15 марта 1943 года, когда он служил комэском в 32 гиап.

----------


## Zhirohov

Ну если Быков не нашел - это не показатель.
Вот тут например http://airwar.ru/history/aces/ace2ww...dolgushin.html написано буквально следующее "Так 5 июля 1943 г. Сергей возвратился в 180-й иап, ставший теперь 30 гвардейским. Освоив новую для себя "Аэрокобру", он в качестве помощника командира полка принял участие в боях под Курском и сбил два самолета." И статья на этом сайте написана на основе раннего "Мира Авиации" года 1992-93....

----------


## Mig

> Ну если Быков не нашел - это не показатель.


Т.е. ваш соавтор не показатель? 
А что касается методики подсчета, применяемой Быковым - вы можете ознакомиться с нею в предисловии к обеим его книжкам. И выяснить, что такое показатель.

Кстати, по указанной вами ссылке последняя победа Долгушина - 15 марта 1943 г.
А совпадение двух источников - это уж точно *показатель*!

----------


## Zhirohov

Что непонятного? я дал ссылку где написано что у Долгушина может быть еще две победы? перебить нечем - начинаем сравнивать Быкова и Бардова....Методика классная
А на сайте - текст статьи из "Мира Авиации" и таблица с Авиа-хобби,я так понял это первый вариант  "Асов" :)

----------


## Mig

> Что непонятного? я дал ссылку где написано что у Долгушина может быть еще две победы?


А знакомо ли великому плагиатору всех славянских народов пану Жирохову понятие "подтвержденная победа"?
"Может быть" - в Киеве бузина или в Донецке рябина :Tongue: 

Долгушин *СКАЗАЛ* о двух "победах" на Курской дуге, но почему-то не сообщил ни дату, ни район,  где эти "победы" имели место быть. К чему бы это?

----------


## Zhirohov

Господин Исаев я прекрасно знаю понятие "подтвержденная победа", но и летной книжки Долгушина я увы не видел, поэтому с полной уверенностью утверждать что у него 15+4 сбитых может только клинический....

ЗЫ. Насчет наезда понравилось, обиженный Вы наш :) С Булахом за фотку разобрались? Вы так и не ответили или еще чего кто нить у Вас украл?

----------


## Mig

> но и летной книжки Долгушина я увы не видел


Да если бы и видели, то из нее очень трудно статейку скомпилировать, чтобы потом на нее свой copyright повесить...

----------


## Mig

> выложил статью по 55 иап в начале войны
> http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0400-1.shtml


*Жирохов - ВОР!!!!*
Вот что написал Михаил Быков - автор этой статьи о т.н. "соавторе" Жирохове на братском форуме:

"Написал там в комментариях чтобы Ж. удалил статью, вываленную в инет без моего согласия, да еще под его авторством и копирайтом - так аффиар наш просто удалил мой коммент :))) в общем товарищ из тех - облей дерьмом - оближется и дальше припустит... Видимо, вор и плагиатор это не просто призвание, это состояние души :) Что же, и мне, и всем остальным на будущее наука - не иметь никаких дел с подобными "товарисчами".
"Жалкая, ничтожная личность" (с) "Золотой теленок" :)
Owl-99"
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/4/0.htm

----------


## Zhirohov

Доказательства в студию господин Исаев.
А да вспомнил - еще Булах у Вас украл фотографию. По моему это в медицине называется фобия

----------


## Беларус

> А знакомо ли великому плагиатору всех славянских народов пану Жирохову понятие "подтвержденная победа"?
> "Может быть" - в Киеве бузина или в Донецке рябина
> 
> Долгушин *СКАЗАЛ* о двух "победах" на Курской дуге, но почему-то не сообщил ни дату, ни район,  где эти "победы" имели место быть. К чему бы это?


Вы, случаем, не тот Исаев, который много пишет о ВОВ?

----------


## Zhirohov

Нет ни он - другой который много пишет по 32 гиап и все :(

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Нет ни он - другой который много пишет по 32 гиап и все :(


Зато как пишет... Как учил Ильич, лучше меньше, да лучше :)

----------


## Беларус

> Нет ни он - другой который много пишет по 32 гиап и все :(


Понятно...

----------


## Василий Беликов-Бардов

> Для любителя в любую тему залезть с рассказом о Долгушине Васе одно пожелание и пара вопросов. Во-первых, не тебе, мурло недалекое, судить о тех людях, которых ты не знал лично.
> 
> А во-вторых, Долгушин, конечно, человек заслуженный, но уж больно много у него желчи льется на окружающих. Вопросы: 1. Сколько самолетов сбил Долгушин, будучи командиром 156 иап? 2. За чью кровь он получал ордена в это время?


Для любителя залезть и похамить в любую тему со своими гадостями у меня тоже есть пожелание.
Во первых - ни тебе, мурло далёкое судить о людях, которым ты и в подмётки не годишься. А Сергею Фёдоровичу было наплевать и на тебя и на то что ты об этом думаешь и пишешь тут брызжа желчью на окружающих, пытающихся спокойно разобраться в интересных вопросах.

----------


## Василий Беликов-Бардов

> Уважаемые коллеги по диспуту!
> Разрешите как истребителю, командовавшему исребительным авиационным полком и выполнившему в разных конфликтах/войнах не одну сотню боевых вылетов, подвести итог обсуждения. Несомненно, обязаности и заботы командира полка вступают в противоречие с вылетами на боевые задания. Но летчик, полностью отдавшийся штабной и хозяйственной работе, перестает быть летчиком. Поэтому сдедует преклоняться перед теми командирами, которые водили полки и дивизии в бой, хотя сидеть на КП было спококйнее а, иногда полезнее для продвижения вверх.
> Техник, или зеленый летчик, утверждающий о Покрышкике, что его обеспечивала дивизия, подобен солдату, осуждающему дураков-командующих, воюющих не так, и посылающих не туда. Есть командиры думающие, учащие еоевать, любящие летать и летающие,  показывающие лично, как врага сбивать и другие, мастера организации действий, силящие на КП и угодные вышестоящему командованию. И те, и другие нужны, но на различных уровнях, и путь наверх должен основаваться на понимании. что творится в воздухе, а уже потом на умении руководить тылами и быть угодным начальству.
> Мы знаем множество примеров, когда командиры, продвинувшиеся в мирное время, становились абсолютно не способными воевать, так же и м те, кто определил победу в войне, оказался не милы в мирное время.
> Войну в воздухе решили не Дзусовы, а Покрышкины! Тем, кто сопроводал штурмовики и бомбардировщики, досталось меньше славы, но это не их вина и не вина асов. Те, кто сидели на земле, тоже выполняли свой долг, но оценивать тех, кто был в возжухе, они не в праве!


Вот ещё запись одной моей беседы с С.Ф.Долгушиным на эту тему:
http://www.airforce.ru/content/velik...ormule-pobedy/

----------

